# Body hair removal



## am1ev1l (Feb 25, 2008)

I am naturally hairier than silverback gorilla - chest, back, arms and legs all covered! 

So I have shaved my chest and have got my gf to shave my back for years now. However, I always get bad razor rash along with spots and never seem to be able to stop it - tried getting the area really hot first, using different shaving lotions etc.. but nothing works. It's so bloody annoying.

I have also tried hair removal cream but I must have been allergic to that as i came up in blisters! :violin:

So my question is what does everyone else do? I know i can't be the only hairy one here!

Has anyone had a professional wax - was it worth the money and how often would you have to have that done?

Thanks


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

i get the gf to wax me or else i just shave it if it ****es me off, tried hair removal too and like yourself it left me me blisters


----------



## beequeth (Mar 8, 2007)

I have tried the hair removal cream and shaving, only need it for my chest really.

Problem is, it grows back so damn fast, I need to do it every week.

I am getting a hair cut every 2 weeks at the moment as well.

Gonna give our local salon a try later in the year, they do mens chest waxing for £15 so got to be worth a shot.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Most people don't know how to shave TBH.

Trim with clippers first.

Warm the skin using a hot flannel, and either an exfoliant if you can be bothered or some good quality shaving foam.

Get a new razor blade, oil it with some ultimate shaving oil.

Firstly shave with the 'grain'

The shave against the 'grain'

Close the pores with cold water on a flannel.

Jobs a good-un.

Problem is the above takes ages...


----------



## beequeth (Mar 8, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Most people don't know how to shave TBH.
> 
> Trim with clippers first.
> 
> ...


Bloody Hell, its Sweeny Todd......:biggrin:

In all fairness, thats very good advice TH&S


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

beequeth said:


> Bloody Hell, its Sweeny Todd......:biggrin:
> 
> In all fairness, thats very good advice TH&S


Oh yeah - and dont forget to clean your razor in hot water after each 'stroke' and re-oil.

The above is the reason why I have a hairy man beard....


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

am1ev1l said:


> Has anyone had a professional wax - was it worth the money and how often would you have to have that done?
> 
> Thanks


If you are getting problems with shaving my guess is that this will cause you even more problems, the wax is quite hot when it's applied and a few days later I always come out in spots. However, you only need it done every 3-4 weeks.

If you know some one who does sugaring this maybe a better option, I know I don't react to it as bad as I do waxing.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

or just get some decent clippers...


----------



## am1ev1l (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks men, I'll try harder to perfect the technique as suggested by TH&S. And I'll look in to getting a wax but I'm pretty sure that I'll need one a week as I'm shaving my chest every day and get my back done twice a week (if my gf can be bothered!)

I'm not sure what sugaring is but I'll look it up as well, I'm sure that they'll do it at my gf's gym so again probably worth a try if its cheap enough.

Thanks


----------



## beequeth (Mar 8, 2007)

Harry said:


> If you are getting problems with shaving my guess is that this will cause you even more problems, the wax is quite hot when it's applied and a *few days later I always come out in spots*. However, you only need it done every 3-4 weeks.
> 
> If you know some one who does sugaring this maybe a better option, I know I don't react to it as bad as I do waxing.


Is that a fact Harry ?

My missus always tells me that will happen but I thought she was pulling my leg....


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

i ave always had no hair apart from the usuall down south ad the pitts but im 20 now and i still dont shave often, i do it once on a sat to shift the bum fluff but if i leave it it would take 4 weeks to be visable from more than a meter away lol.

but my sis is a beuty therapist thing so i would get her to wax the chest for free if needed. my shoulders back and chest have started speeding up since i started working out will this be due to me lifting?


----------



## Spartan301 (Jun 1, 2007)

Clippers all the way for chest

Waxing definitely brings me out in spots although I think thats more to do with the cream they rub on afterwards.


----------



## brasco (Mar 3, 2007)

i have had 2 bad experiences with hair removal!

1st i shaved all my chest and stomach and it came up in acne type spots a few weeks before i was due to go on holiday! luckily it went fairly quickly but was very sore and itchy for a week!

2nd used a very very cheap hair removal cream on my back about 6 months ago and i still have spots in that area!


----------



## phunk_off (May 20, 2007)

Lads,

im a bit of a hairy fcuker as well and i fully reccommened getting waxed,

yes it stings like a bitch at first but after 3 or 4 sessions i swear it hardly dont hurt.....

and you can clearly see the hair growing back thinner each time and so it hurts less with each go...

just dont think about it, just go and get it done........

after a few sessions i found i can go up to 3 months before the hair really starts to bother me....... maybee every 2 months if you really want to keep on top of it...

get it done...


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

phunk_off said:


> Lads,
> 
> im a bit of a hairy fcuker as well and i fully reccommened getting waxed,
> 
> ...


ive been waxed before and in all honestly it wasnt that painful, it stung mildly but thats about it and im pretty hairy too! the only thing was afterwards I had a lot of ingrown hairs I dont know if it was the fact that the girls that were doing it didnt have the experience or whether my body wasnt used to it.

Im going to get my back and shoulders done soon, and maybe even a back, sack and crack  I just hope the woman who does that isnt hot


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

beequeth said:


> Is that a fact Harry ?
> 
> My missus always tells me that will happen but I thought she was pulling my leg....


Yes mate and they are quite nasty, I get the back waxed so I can take my shirt off then have to put it back on to cover the spots, catch 22. LOL.

But that's just me it doesn't mean it will happen for eveyone.


----------



## Ecksarmy11 (Apr 4, 2006)

I have waxing done about every 8-12 weeks.

It can cause a few ingrowing hairs which will look like spots, but if you exfoliate it will get rid of them. Make sure you leave it a few days before exfoliating though. The waxing removes the top layer of your skin and so does exfoliating so be warned !


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Ecksarmy11 said:


> I have waxing done about every 8-12 weeks.
> 
> It can cause a few ingrowing hairs which will look like spots, but if you exfoliate it will get rid of them. Make sure you leave it a few days before exfoliating though. The waxing removes the top layer of your skin and so does exfoliating so be warned !


cheers for that big lad! Reps


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

The wife is waxing me back tonight, as we're going away to a hotel tomorrow for a few nights, and we wanna go swimming, so I said she's better get it waxed for me. Bring on the pain!! :gun:


----------



## Ecksarmy11 (Apr 4, 2006)

Fatboy80 said:


> The wife is waxing me back tonight, as we're going away to a hotel tomorrow for a few nights, and we wanna go swimming, so I said she's better get it waxed for me. Bring on the pain!! :gun:


If she does it professionally mate you wont have any problems.

If she's only ever done her own legs or muff etc in the past then good luck. The chlorine in the swimming pool should help to cool the blisters though !!


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Ecksarmy11 said:


> I have waxing done about every 8-12 weeks.
> 
> It can cause a few ingrowing hairs which will look like spots, but if you exfoliate it will get rid of them. Make sure you leave it a few days before exfoliating though. The waxing removes the top layer of your skin and so does exfoliating so be warned !


Do you do this yourself or get the mrs to? If you do it yourself, how do you do it?


----------



## Ecksarmy11 (Apr 4, 2006)

Harry said:


> Do you do this yourself or get the mrs to? If you do it yourself, how do you do it?


Got the Mrs to do it a few years ago and learned my lesson the hard way.

Never again.

I go to a beauty salon place now and they do chest, stomach, back and shoulders for £40 with minimal pain/discomfort. You get the added bonus of a cute little bird doing it as well. After the wax they rub aloe vera type cream all over and it's bloody fantastic - like a mini massage.

Successful waxing is all in the technique so best to get it done professionally IMO.

Edit:-

Sorry Harry - Didn't read your post properly.

Yes exfoliate myself. Just buy jar of it from Boots and rub it all over. Use a back scrub brush for the back obviously.


----------



## Alex The Kid (Feb 21, 2008)

Shave in the bath.


----------



## punjabi786 (Mar 8, 2008)

Dip the razor in dettol water, gets ride of all the bacteria on your skin and shaving blad. When I used to shave my face it worked well for me.


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

I used to get shaving raash on my neck no matter what I tried... after some research and reading all the reviews on various products... this one came out on top! and its awesome.. its like a silcone oil so the razor glides over the skin and leave a perfect smooth finish without any rash or soreness at all... and even smells good. You only need a few drops at a time... I know you wanted to know about shaving your body...but this will work. Its quite a small bottle... but I bought mine months ago and still got loads left as you dont need much.

http://www.blushingbuyer.co.uk/Product/0/990989/bb/king-of-shaves-kinexium-shaving-oil-unmentholated-15ml.html

By the way...I dont own the company! lol.. but I am so impressed I'm thinking about it!


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Thought maybe a girl should tell ya all how it's done! 

Most important, make sure the skin is clean,free of oils or lotions and dry!

For optimum results, use baby powder to prepare the skin, more chance the wax will adhere to the hairs and not your skin!!!

Make sure the wax isn't too hot or you'll end up with blisters!

After waxing remove any remaining wax with baby oil before using a disinfectant such as aloe vera or alcohol based product to close pores and disinfect.. you can use vinegar if you so wish... stops ingrown hairs!

You could all just save up and have infared laser therapy which would get rid of it all permanently.... depends on the cause!

BabyY

xx


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

BabyYoYo said:


> You could all just save up and have infared laser therapy which would get rid of it all permanently.... depends on the cause!
> 
> BabyY
> 
> xx


Complete waste of money, had this done about a year ago and it's all back (excuse the pun). To cover themselves they say it will only get rid of the growth that is there and not any new growth, due to steroid use new growth will always happen in that area.


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Harry said:


> Complete waste of money, had this done about a year ago and it's all back (excuse the pun). To cover themselves they say it will only get rid of the growth that is there and not any new growth, due to steroid use new growth will always happen in that area.


Fair point Harry!!!


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

It cost me about £750 could have taken my wife on a really romantic holiday for a week and given her flowers every morning. Only kidding could have used it to go to Amsterdam with the boys.


----------



## newkidonthebloc (May 19, 2007)

bought a gillette fusion power today.

WOW really good shave with this, alot better than the mach3

did my face, chest and balls  suuuuper smooth


----------



## am1ev1l (Feb 25, 2008)

newkidonthebloc said:


> bought a gillette fusion power today.
> 
> WOW really good shave with this, alot better than the mach3
> 
> did my face, chest and balls  suuuuper smooth


Yep, that's what I use - expect to get a mortgage out if you intent to replace the blades regularly!


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

newkidonthebloc said:


> bought a gillette fusion power today.
> 
> WOW really good shave with this, alot better than the mach3
> 
> did my face, chest and balls  suuuuper smooth


 mg:

Isn't that a bit risky doing your balls?

Haha :laugh:

Sorry..... :rolleye11


----------



## maccer (Jul 11, 2007)

I have found a place that does laser removal for £50 a session, apparently the woman is really good aswell and I have heard some good reports so I will be giving this a try!!

as for waxing - sod that I had it done professionally and it still hurt like FXXX


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

maccer said:


> I have found a place that does laser removal for £50 a session, apparently the woman is really good aswell and I have heard some good reports so I will be giving this a try!!
> 
> as for waxing - sod that I had it done professionally and it still hurt like FXXX


Dude what neck of the woods are you in?


----------



## maccer (Jul 11, 2007)

the service is in leamington spa


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

BabyYoYo said:


> Thought maybe a girl should tell ya all how it's done!
> 
> Most important, make sure the skin is clean,free of oils or lotions and dry!
> 
> ...


Think i will take the ladies advice as they know when it comes to that


----------



## Trinity (Feb 21, 2008)

if your using steds it will come back no matter what


----------



## Ecksarmy11 (Apr 4, 2006)

Had chest and back waxed yesterday and went on sunbed for first time this year on Friday and Sunday. Big f_ckin mistake - it absolutely killed! The skin was a little red and sensitive as f_ck. I will never make such a school boy error again.

The bird doing the waxing said that a lot of blokes take a few nurofen before they come in. I wish I'd though of that one beforehand.:mad:


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

why not try a babyliss itrim or something similar, basically you choose the length.

I use it on my face because when i shave with wet razor, my skins gets really iritated so i use an itrim at the lowest setting so it just leaves a tiny bit of stubble.

Tis a magical piece of machinery


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Pardon the pun but b0ll0x to an open razor on the balls.

Sensitive skin hair removal cream for me down there only


----------



## TomTom1 (Feb 1, 2007)

BabyYoYo said:


> mg:
> 
> Isn't that a bit risky doing your balls?
> 
> ...


ive yet to cut my balls doing it that way. i use a mach 3.

i tried to use my new beard trimmer a few weeks ago, NEVER AGAIN!


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

I thought the forum was about bodybuilding etc not ballbuilding,,lol


----------



## newkidonthebloc (May 19, 2007)

BabyYoYo said:


> mg:
> 
> Isn't that a bit risky doing your balls?
> 
> ...


naar, besides i dont want girls sucking my hairy balls


----------



## Artemis (Mar 23, 2008)

i hate shaving i get ingrown hairs on my chest and the rest f the time im stubbly and **** of my gf..i wana wax but did it once and was ****ing blood. i gave up about half way down my chest


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

newkidonthebloc said:


> naar, besides i dont want girls sucking my hairy balls


Prefer a bloke would you ya big gay you


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Talked about tricky ball shaving, try having to wear glasse to correct your vision ( can't wear them in the shower ) haven't nicked myself yet though...


----------



## Naty (Mar 25, 2008)

wot about using an epilator ... :-0 lol


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

Aftershock said:


> Pardon the pun but b0ll0x to an open razor on the balls.
> 
> Sensitive skin hair removal cream for me down there only


beggar that.. chemicals on my nuts.. no way.. I'll keep my balls hairy


----------



## CrisR (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm defo with cream but fatal mistake last time applied cream then starting watching tv forgot about time and badly burnt the undercarraige was walking like a coyboy for days ROLMFAO


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

i trim i dont shave

balls, legs, chest

didnt used to, decided to trim my chest and legs few weeks back, for fun really,

i had calves i didnt even know about

trimming or shaving is always good to help definition


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

I used to wax but because my chect hair is really think and strong i used to get in growing hairs that came out in little spots. Really annoying when you have to burst them and pull the hair out.

Now i use an Electric Razor, ie for your face. Takes about 10mins to do chest, belly. I do this once a week, Doing it once a week gives the hair time to grow back about 1cm, remember to use a Moisturising crream after it though. When the hair does grow back you still have chest hair but not alot of it, and you can still have your definition if you have any?

Geo


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Naty said:


> wot about using an epilator ... :-0 lol


Are you nuts.


----------

